# Any good bike fitters in the Bay Area?



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with a good bike fitter in the Bay Area? 

Thanks,

Ed
SF


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

Ari B. at Bespoke in S.F.
Wade H. at the Spokesman in Santa Cruz.

both use Serotta and Retul

both have extensive experience and know their craft.

good luck


----------



## pwb (Aug 21, 2011)

I would strongly recommend Matt at Red Lantern Cycles in Menlo Park. My ongoing experience, as well as others with whom I ride, has been, without exception, stellar. Matt has a small section on his site (redlanterncycles.com) that discusses his view on bike fitting.

Good luck Ed!


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the great tips guys! I'll check them all out...


----------



## joshf (Aug 5, 2011)

Check out Christopher at PK Cycling in Fairfax or Ari at Bespoke in SF. Both are expert fitters.


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

Try Dario at WholeAthalete.com in San Anselmo.


----------



## LARC (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't mean to hijack this thread from the OP. But, since we're on the subject of fitters...does anybody have experience getting fit by Mark at Velo Tech in Palo Alto?


----------



## wilier (Mar 16, 2002)

a_avery007 said:


> Ari B. at Bespoke in S.F.


+1 for Ari. He did mine and I have ridden without back pain for a year now.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

+100 for Rick Yu.
Much has been said on these forums about his fits. A true professional.
You can't get a better fit...so silly machines or cameras either.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/northern-california/praise-rick-yu-bikefitter-188527.html


----------

